# Another "fatty?"



## giggler (Jan 11, 2009)

could this be grilled? ouch!

Bacon and Cheese Roll - FoodProof

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jan 11, 2009)

wow .. i am sure you could .. rolling it might be tough ...


----------



## GB (Jan 11, 2009)

It would probably be pretty messy. I am sure cheese would be coming out all over the place. It would be pretty messy in your arteries too


----------



## smoke king (Jan 11, 2009)

! Man-Bacon and cheese! Could it get any better? Maybe some sliced Jalapeno tossed in for good measure?

Probably life-shortening, but you didn't think you were going to live forever, did ya?

I'll be back-have to run to the store for some Bacon.......


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 11, 2009)

what is sad, our elders lived on stuff like this and they are living longer than our parents generation, that watched what they ate!!! I can feel my arteries hardening just looking at that though, lol!!!


----------



## Saphellae (Jan 11, 2009)

Sadly though we are in the age of super processed food... which is 100x more readily available and inexpensive compared to back then... 

I would LOVE to wake up and have bacon every morning... Mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 11, 2009)

Why am I just learning of this stuff now!?!?!? Where it only that I knew of this stuff when I was a younger man and my body could handle it!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 11, 2009)

And to be perfectly honest, that looks great, even to a vegetarian like me   but still not enough to get me to hop the fence...


----------



## NAchef (Jan 12, 2009)

YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!

That last pic looks great!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2009)

larry_stewart said:


> And to be perfectly honest, that looks great, even to a vegetarian like me  but still not enough to get me to hop the fence...


 
Well, we'll put in a gate so you don't have to hop that fence...we wouldn't want you to hurt yourself!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jan 12, 2009)

...and dip in lard to serve


----------



## smoke king (Jan 12, 2009)

....And if you're man enough to take it one step further, presenting the "Bacon explosion"!!

Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jan 12, 2009)

smoke king said:


> ....And if you're man enough to take it one step further, presenting the "Bacon explosion"!!
> 
> Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes


 
I just puked a little


----------



## smoke king (Jan 12, 2009)

Imagine how much longer we'd live if Broccoli smelled as good as bacon!


----------

